# دورة في صيانة الموبايل



## elmustafa (19 يناير 2007)

هدية من الشبكة الذكية

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه الكرام هذا المجلد يحتوي علي دوره في الصيانه الكاملة للموبايل
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## محمود010 (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ياأخى


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك ياأخى


----------



## Tamrco (1 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (2 فبراير 2007)

انا مهندس صيانة خلويات
ممكن ان يتم تعاون فيما بيننا
انا من الاردن
انت؟


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (2 فبراير 2007)

لقد نزلت الفايل ولم يعمل
الرجاء انا تبعثه الي على هذا ال*****
hijjawe_jo***********


----------



## hamada2 (2 فبراير 2007)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## مروة 1022 (6 فبراير 2007)

:63: جزاك الله خيرا ويريد المزيد


----------



## elmustafa (6 فبراير 2007)

الاخ حجاوي انا من السودان ارجو كتابة بريدك الالكتروني لارسل لك الملف مرة اخري
مشكلة عدم فتح الملف هي ان الملف من نوع PDF ولا يفتح الا ببرنامج Adobe Reader 
ارجو تنزيل البرنامج Adobe Reader 7.0 حتي يفتح معك الكتاب .
شكرا لكم اخوتي


----------



## زياد محمود سمرين (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## عمر حسن (1 مارس 2007)

ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن البيطار (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## المريسي99 (7 مارس 2007)

icbmyemen************* لو سمحت ارسل لي الملف على هذا البريد اخوك المريـــــــــسي من اليمن 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elmustafa (7 مارس 2007)

أخي الملف سعتة كبيرة 1.0mb أضغط علي الوصلة الظاهرة في أسفل رسالتي الاولي لعمل داون لود للملف وتذكر ان الملف من نوع Pdf


----------



## bencher_qui (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك mustaffa


----------



## محمد فؤاد (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي مصطفي على الملف 

بس الكتاب لا يشرح الكتثير من خفايا الصاينة 

وانما يتعامل مع الصيانة كصيانة سطحية


----------



## ENG_2005 (26 مارس 2007)

شششششششششششششش كككككككككككككككككككككككككثثثثثثثثثثثثث ييييييييييييييررررررررررررر


----------



## coldice (26 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## mideleast2007 (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## ali_sgc (30 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبود جاسم (11 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك للخير


----------



## ahmed_xp (17 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## ateyaalagawany (19 أبريل 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## OCTavious (25 أبريل 2007)

thanx maaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## عبقري الزمان (25 أبريل 2007)

مع أني لم أرها بعد ولكني أشعر بأنها جميلة ومفيدة جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed badawy (1 مايو 2007)

Thx man we wait more..


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فهل من مزيد


----------



## jax (3 مايو 2007)

والله الواحد عاجز عن التعبير بس الف مشكوووووووور


----------



## mohd_zahran (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا سنتعلم شيئا جديد


----------



## aliyat (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم الأيادى ياباش مهندس
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aliyat (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم الأيادى ياماااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## محمدحسين (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zoomy (10 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس بورسعيد (14 مايو 2007)

تمام وجارى التحميل


----------



## afta (15 مايو 2007)

أشكرك على هذه الدورة المبسطة في عالم الموبيل


----------



## طلعت علي (20 أغسطس 2007)

اريد ان اتعلم كيفية صيانة الموبايل


----------



## حاسوبية (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## طلعت علي (22 أغسطس 2007)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## عومةعبدو (22 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور مشكور


----------



## احمد 77 (22 أغسطس 2007)

لك الشكر, افادك الله


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am_em (26 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايــسووورابغ (27 أغسطس 2007)

ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسمة حزن (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور وماقصرت


----------



## فجر الوادي (12 أغسطس 2009)

فين الدورة مش عارف اوصل للرابط و ارجو الا يكون جهلي هوا لسبب


----------



## شكمان7 (12 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tmem (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجاري التحميل،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## stihah (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassanhamde (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور خيو مشكوروبارك فيكم ولكم وعليكم ودمتم لنا منارة فكر وابداع


----------



## الوزير (14 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم أخي العزيز وتقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (17 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك ياوردة
جاري التحميل 

تحياتي


----------



## الوزير (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الإهتمام والمتابعة واعمام الفائدة


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
شششششششششششششششششششششش
كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alcatel40 (18 أغسطس 2009)

thank you it's very good.


----------



## azzamali (19 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks for your hard work..............................my brother


----------



## المهندس ايهاب علي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Rachid w (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم بارك الله قيك


----------



## aly10 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## holakoo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور
تحيااااااااتي


----------



## aly10 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود طيب تشكرون عليه اللهم أنفع به شباب العرب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد1314 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hitman36 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thanx my brather


----------



## اراس القيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووو اخي بس هذه المحاظرة قديمة نريد منك محاظرة جديدة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي

و جزاك الجنة


----------



## en.ashraf (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## en.ashraf (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي


----------



## Tareq Eltahir (12 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## خطألولايف (12 يناير 2010)

الله يجزاك ألف خير وينفع بك الإشلام والمسلمين


----------



## hmoudr (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
مشكورين على المنتدى الرائع.========= اذا ممكن اريد معلومات شافية ووافية عن صيانة الخلويات======
software and hardware
ارجو تلبية طلبي لاني في امس الحاجة اليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ًwimax (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يأخي، ولقد قمت بالتحميل وفتحه، ملف رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG_2005 (27 أبريل 2010)

مممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## قريش محمد (27 أبريل 2010)

*الشكر والتقدير*

الشكر والتقدير


----------



## قريش محمد (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## alexander18 (27 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## hmoudr (27 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله العلي العظيم* 






*اكتشاف جديد من سوره يوسف* 





. 

_اكتشاف جديد من سورة يوسف_ 

_ادخلوا شوفوا رحمة ربى_ 

*
( إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم )


تمكن العالم المسلم المصري/ د. عبد الباسط محمد سيد الباحث بالمركز القومي للبحوث التابع لوزارة البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا بجمهورية مصر العربية

عن الحصول على براءة اختراع دوليتين الأولى من براءة اختراع أوروبية والثانية براءة اختراع أمريكية وذلك بعد أن قام بتصنيع قطرة عيون لمعالجة المياه البيضاء استلهمها من نصوص سورة يوسف عليه السلام من القرآن الكريم

بداية البحث: *

*من القرآن الكريم كانت البداية* 

*يقول الدكتور: كنت في فجر أحد الأيام أقرأ في كتاب الله عز وجل في سورة يوسف عليه السلام

فاستوقفتني تلك القصة العجيبة وأخذت أتدبر الآيات الكريمات التي تحكي قصة تآمر أخوة يوسف عليه السلام, وما آل إليه أمر *



*أبيه بعد أن فقده, وذهاب بصره وإصابته بالمياه البيضاء, ثم كيف أن رحمة الله تداركته بقميص الشفاء الذي ألقاه البشير على *



*وجهه فارتد بصيرا.

وأخذت أسأل نفسي ترى ما الذي يمكن أن يكون في قميص يوسف عليه السلام حتى يحدث هذا الشفاء وعودة الإبصار على ما *



*كان عليه, ومع إيماني بأن القصة معجزة أجراها الله على يد نبي من أنبياء الله وهو سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام إلا أني أدركت *

*أن هناك بجانب المغزى الروحي الذي تفيده القصة مغزى آخر مادي يمكن أن يوصلنا إليه البحث *
*تدليلاً على صدق القرآن الكريم الذي نقل إلينا تلك القصة كما وقعت أحداثها في وقتها,

وأخذت أبحث حتى هداني الله إلى ذلك البحث

علاقة الحزن بظهور المياه البيضاء: 

هناك علاقة بين الحزن وبين الإصابة بالمياه البيضاء

حيث أن الحزن يسبب زيادة هرمون "الأدرينالين" وهو يعتبر مضاد لهرمون "الأنسولين"
وبالتالي فإن الحزن الشديد أوالفرح الشديد يسبب زيادة مستمرة في هرمون الأدرينالين الذي يسبب بدوره زيادة سكر الدم, وهو أحد ! مسببات ا لعتامة,
هذا بالإضافة إلى تزامن الحزن مع البكاء.

ولقد وجدنا أول بصيص أمل في سورة يوسف عليه السلام,
فقد جاء عن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام في سورة يوسف قول الله تعالى:

"وتولى عنهم وقال يا أسفي على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 84)

وكان ما فعله سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام بوحي من ربه أن طلب من أخوته أن يذهبوا لأبيهم بقميص الشفاء:

"اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا واتوني بأهلكم أجمعين" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 93)

قال تعالى: " :ولما فصلت العير قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف لولا أن تفندون, قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم, فلما أن جاء البشير ألقاه على وجهه فارتد بصيرا قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 96 )

من هنا كانت البداية والاهتداء فماذا يمكن أن يكون في قميص سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام من شفاء؟؟* 
*



**وبعد التفكير لم نجد سوى العرق* *
**وكان البحث في مكونات عرق الإنسان** 
**حيث أخذنا العدسات المستخرجة من العيون بالعملية الجراحية التقليدية وتم نقعها في العرق**

**فوجدنا أنه تحدث حالة من الشفافية التدريجية لهذه العدسات المعتمة** 
**ثم كان**

**السؤال الثاني: هل كل مكونات العرق فعاله في هذه الحالة, أم إحدى هذه المكونات**
**وبالفصل أمكن التوصل إلى إحدى المكونات الأساسية**
**وهي مركب من مركبات البولينا الجوالدين**
**والتي أمكن تحضيرها كيميائيا** 
**وقد سجلت النتائج التي أجريت على 250متطوعا زوال هذا البياض ورجوع الأبصار في أكثر من 90% من الحالات**

**وثبت أيضاً بالتجريب أن وضع هذا العلاج* *مرتين يوميا لمدة أسبوعين يزيل هذا البياض ويحسن من الإبصار**
**كما يلاحظ الناظر إلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بياض في القرنية وجود هذا البياض في المنطقة السوداء أو العسلية أو الخضراء** 
**وعند وضع القطرة تعود الأمور إلى ما كانت عليه قبل أسبوعين**

**وقد اشترطنا على الشركة التي ستقوم بتصنيع الدواء لطرحه في الأسواق**
**أن تشير عند طرحه في الأسواق إلى أنه دواء قرآني**
**حتى يعلم العالم كله صدق هذا الكتاب المجيد وفاعليته في إسعاد الناس في الدنيا وفي الآخرة**

**ويعلق الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الباسط قائلا**
* *أشعر من واقع التجربة العملية بعظمة وشموخ القرآن وأنه كما قال تعالى**

**وننزل من القرآن ما هو* *شفاء* *ورحمة* *للمؤمنين* *صدق الله العظيم** 

**انشروها* *إ**خوتى الكرام**

**ليعلم الناس إعجاز القرآن*​​


----------



## hmoudr (27 أبريل 2010)

طلبت الامس معلومات عن صيانة الخلويات hardware and sotwre وللاسف ماحد ا اجاب


----------



## dobelhadj (15 مايو 2010)

merci mon frere mustafa


----------



## أديان (20 مايو 2010)

*أديان*

الله يجزي كاتبها بكل حرف مليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييار حسنة وكل واحد يفيد الامة:20:


----------



## cheddad (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## ahmed harb (23 مايو 2010)

**شكرا جزيلا**


----------



## محمد جزائر (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لك ياأخى*


----------



## gsm4mobil (25 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.ahmed farhouda (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## fan fan (26 يونيو 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## باشا طريطو (29 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG_2005 (30 يونيو 2010)

ttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## makman5 (12 أغسطس 2010)

لالا لا


----------



## علاء1987 (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا"


----------



## يحيى قناوى (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ورمضان كريم


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بوركتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"
شكرا لك ورمضان كريم


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

привет все и лично те кто знает русский язык ..помогите мне найти дипплом на тему gsm /


----------



## ENG_2005 (22 أغسطس 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sasatoto (22 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايزة اشوف دورة الصيانة ومش عارفة ارجو المساعدة شكرا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## محمدابوبدر (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمدابوبدر (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلآ


----------



## arbaoui1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر


----------



## عمرسعيد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عضو جديد في المنتدى ............. اشكركم جزيل الشكر على استضافتي


----------



## ahmed2samir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك .....شكرا لك


----------

